# Help for sexing Dendrobates tinctorius alanis



## froglovers (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, can you guys help me for sexing my 5 adult alanis. Till now i never hear the calling from them LoL.. i guess all is female or all is male .. very confused .. any help will appreciated


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

How old are the frogs?


----------



## froglovers (Apr 11, 2021)

SimonL said:


> How old are the frogs?


Thanks for the reply mate, 1 yr 2 months


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I am mostly guessing, but I would say there is a chance have all males. 1 is your best shot at a female (might just be the picture), followed by 4 (but this still looks male to me). These are not very easy to tell in spite of some pretty good pictures. 

Mark


----------



## froglovers (Apr 11, 2021)

Encyclia said:


> I am mostly guessing, but I would say there is a chance have all males. 1 is your best shot at a female (might just be the picture), followed by 4 (but this still looks male to me). These are not very easy to tell in spite of some pretty good pictures.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the reply , i hope number 4 will be female .. thanks again mate


----------



## froglovers (Apr 11, 2021)

Any other opinions ?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not an expert either, but looks like all males. #1 potentially a female based on body type.


----------



## froglovers (Apr 11, 2021)

Chris S said:


> I'm not an expert either, but looks like all males. #1 potentially a female based on body type.


yes on facebook some breeder telling same also, btw they said to me the number 1 is have similar size on the front shoes .. and make it a Girl .. ill take more picture for make sure .. thanks for the reply mate


----------



## froglovers (Apr 11, 2021)

anybody have other opinions for number 1 ?


----------

